# what do ppl think of the CBFM's?



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

After a failed cycle in Aug 12 iv just purchased the clearblue fertility monitor and i dont know whether im wise or not?   my af are bk to thier usual tants being late and all over the place after being regualr before tx (doesnt help ive put weight back on and drs are blaming that - well me too actually!!) just on a wimp today i purchased the cbfm and now im thinking im i mad or is it worth a try as i have nothing to lose and a lil baba to gain   

we have decided on 1 last tx but we gotta save hard for it and im not sure if will be in 2013 altho i really hope so   so this is my reasoning to my purchase - we can try this while we save!!

Thanks for reading my rant - here's hoping 2013 is our year xx   
Magicbaby x


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Magicbaby- i have used it but kept forgetting to do wee sticks in the mornings. It is very good though and pretty accurate i was very impressed. The wee stick refills are cheapest on amazon so recommend getting them there when you run out. I actually preferred using the cbfm as apposed to the cheaper sticks as it stores your monthly cycle details.

I saw your signature and i hope you dont mind me asking, but how did you lose your weight? I have 4 stone to lose before we can have nhs tx, i need to have a bmi of 29.9 to be eligible. I realise having a child is motivation enough but im struggling. Just wanted your advice really and your experience as there dont seem too many people on here who have been in similar situation. Im sure plenty have but not many peeps talk about it. 

Sarah x


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi sarah
Thanks for ur reply I've just told dh today thay I ordered it an I did think he would go mad but he is actually well up for givin it a try! So hopin af stays away til it arrives an I can start from this months cycle.

I joined slimmin world wwithout it I don't think I cuda done it however I left it while going through tx an I've never went bk an now I've at least 3st bk on so it'l be bk to it full force from this wk altho still not gonna go to class but I no how to do it just need to stick to it! 

Nobody can lose weight unless u r ready urself cuz I've tried for yrs an never done it but when I new I cud only have ivf if I lost weight I was more determined and I need to get that head bk on for my next tx whenever that maybe!!

Goodluck with ur journey 
Hope 2013 is lucky for u x x

Magicbaby


----------

